# my weekend project



## EdChads (Sep 20, 2013)

So this is basically what I got up to a the weekend. Hope you enjoy and I hope it's not too shabby. thanks for taking a look, Ed


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very interesting Ed! Is that pattern cut in or burnt?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Or........... cut in and then burned? What kind of wood? Not easy to keep such a consistent spacing, I imagine.


----------



## EdChads (Sep 20, 2013)

Engraved then burnt, and I'm sorry I can't remember what wood it is, Mayne it will be easier to work out when I have put some finish on to bring out the grain


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a fine looking walking stick Ed. Nice job on the grooves down the shaft of it. Do you mind telling me what tool you

used to set that clean groove with? Thanks.


----------



## EdChads (Sep 20, 2013)

"That's a fine looking walking stick Ed. Nice job on the grooves down the shaft of it. Do you mind telling me what tool you

used to set that clean groove with? Thanks."

Do you mean at the top of the handle? i did that with a chisel and a LOT of sanding. There was already a small dead stick there that was easy to clean out and that left that groove so that was more the reason for the groove than a design on my part


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

So I believe that this stick was wrapped by a vine, yet not enough to twist it like Stixmans snake carvings of twisted sticks. Just enough to leave the grooves, as they are NOT regular (machine made).



EdChads said:


> Do you mean at the top of the handle? i did that with a chisel and a LOT of sanding. There was already a small dead stick there that was easy to clean out and that left that groove so that was more the reason for the groove than a design on my part


EdChads just found a true work of nature. Kudos to him for recognizing it, harvesting it, and making a walking stick out of it! The "small dead stick" was the remnants of the vine that used that sapling to get to the sun. They must have lived at least a year together, maybe two, for those grooves to appear in the tree.


----------

